# Some More From The Bike Path



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

We had the bees and the autumn trees.

Goodbye winter, it's at the top of the ridge, a break before hitting the next forest










......


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Stunning photo James. :yes:


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Fantastic :jawdrop: Looks cold though


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

thunderbolt said:


> Stunning photo James. :yes:


+1

:thumbsup:


----------



## SteveF (Feb 10, 2010)

Absolutely breath taking Black an White shot :thumbup:


----------



## shag (Mar 9, 2010)

brilliant


----------



## malus65 (Dec 23, 2009)

WOW, fantastic photo! Can you give us more technical info? RAW, Lightroom or Photoshop etc?

greetings,

Stef


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Suitable for framing as the saying goes. Beautiful shot.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

malus65 said:


> WOW, fantastic photo! Can you give us more technical info? RAW, Lightroom or Photoshop etc?
> 
> greetings,
> 
> Stef


Its was a simple Canon Powershot, after the A640 but can't remember, was not the current A720, I think.

Nothing special for tools. Was sharpened and adjusted with this free tool http://www.mediachance.com/digicam/enhancer.htm , that was after cropping with ACDSEE, only two photo tools I have used for maybe 4 or 5 years now or more. So no digital trickery


----------

